# verlieren vs verliezen



## Setwale_Charm

Wat voor een verschil is er werkelijk?


----------



## jazyk

Verlieren is Duits en verliezen is Nederlands. Simpel.   Maar het verleden deelwoord is hetzelfde in beide talen: verloren.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Now, I could swear that I have seen this word in Dutch too!! does not "verlozen" exist at all?!!


----------



## jazyk

Misschien bedoel je _verleren (forget how to, unlearn): je bent het schaken blijkbaar een beetje verleerd._


----------



## Joannes

Setwale_Charm said:


> Wat voor een verschil is er werkelijk?


 
Wel, in Standaardnederlands bestaat enkel *verliezen* en is *verlieren* fout.  In sommige dialecten werd de /r/ die je hoort in het imperfectum (*verloor*) en het participium (*verloren*) uitgebreid naar de infinitief (*verliezen* => *verlieren*), zoals in het Duits. De /r/ evolueerde uit /z/ en niet omgekeerd. De linguïstische term hiervoor - die je meteen mag vergeten - is 'rotacisme'.

Een ander paradigma waarin rotacisme zich slechts gedeeltelijk heeft voltrokken in het Nederlands, is *vriezen - vroor - gevroren*. Ongetwijfeld zal ook *vrieren* in bepaalde Nederlandse dialecten voorkomen, maar hoewel ik *verlieren* al vaak gehoord heb, klinkt *vrieren* mij toch wat minder bekend in de oren. Maar zowel *verlieren* als *vrieren* zijn in het Standaardnederlands dus wel degelijk fout.

Ik ben me niet bewust van enig ontstaan betekenisverschil tussen *verliezen* en *verlieren*. Het is slechts een kwestie van uitspraak die over de dialecten kan verschillen. Ik geloof niet dat er een dialect is dat de twee vormen herbergt.

PS: *Verlozen* bestaat echt helemáál niet in het Nederlands.


----------



## jippie

'Verlieren' noch 'verlozen' bestaat in het Nederlands, sorry...


----------



## JanWillem

Ook in het Twentse dialect komt dit bij mijn weten niet voor.


----------

